# The Bush Hotel. (Permission visit) Dec 2014



## cunningplan (Dec 9, 2014)

Not been out and about for a while due to work and family commitments and only managed to do a couple of local places, I recon it will be after the new year before I can really start again.
I wasn't sure if to post this as its only semi derelict with the bars on the bottom floor still being used (Even though most of the outside windows are partly boarded) Friends run the pub now but years ago I used to go here now and again. 
I went Sunday morning when they were getting ready to open up, they opened the door to upstairs and let me too it, as both don't like it up there and will never go up in the dark (The barman does) I went to the first floor as was a little disappointed as it just had junk scattered everywhere and I thought if its all like this I wouldn't even get my camera out. I found the stairs to the top floor and it was like going back in time. There was very little left but the walls and doors are very 50s and not been touched since.
As I said, there was very little up but I liked what was left so took a few photos. I did go back down stairs and take a couple of what was the function room and bar.
full set (What there is) here
https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/sets/72157649663942171/
































Room 13 anyone??





and the guest





room with a view





and what a view!!!

























the function room





and all whats left at the bar










and back down to the bars





That's it!!
Still waiting for the fella to come up and open the other chapel up for me, might be before Christmas, if not hope you all have a good one and New Year


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 10, 2014)

I really like the colours you captured here buddy, very nice indeed, the lighting upstairs is really nice aswel, a good place to shoot!
I shall get you out and about soon! chip shops open


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 10, 2014)

Nice one. This place seems to have a nice vibe about it. Some lovely photos there mate. Yes Mockingbird, get him out and about!


----------



## krela (Dec 10, 2014)

What a curious place. Thanks for sharing. Happy holidays.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 10, 2014)

Nice find and very interesting and as always a great set of images thanks for sharing.


----------



## Onmyown (Dec 10, 2014)

Some nice shots there fella, like the chair on its own by the window...


----------



## Big C (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for this one, and look at those bar prices!!


----------



## chazman (Dec 10, 2014)

that room number is very relevant and thats the reason your friends/owners wont go up there. nice pics and happy xmas all


----------

